# Boot not tight enough?



## PBRrider (Feb 20, 2010)

I was riding at Steamboat this week and in some strange event sequence while busting my ass I managed to twist/sprain my upper (i guess) ankle. While sliding on my back the end of the board caught in the snow and threw my board end over end with my body being pretty much flat on the ground. The foot that was thrown over the top got twisted in a crazy angle. Could this have been prevented by my boot being tighter? 

Also this seems like a strange sprain, different then ones I've experienced in other sports. I can put full weight on it while standing without any pain. It is when i put pressure on my toes or one side of my foot or the other that it starts to really hurt. I've been following the RICE recommendations, just seeing if anyone else has had this happen or was I just being careless while putting my boots on that morning?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd probably visit the doc if it doesn't get better. 

Also your boots should be snug, while having no pressure points. Boots take a while to buy, as it's hard to find the perfect one. This time is not a waste as boots are by far the most important part of your gear. I don't know if them being too loose caused your injury or not, it probably didn't help if they weren't tightened up enough. But on that note I know certain pro riders don't even bother to tie their boots and basically just slip them on and ride.


----------



## PBRrider (Feb 20, 2010)

The Alpine Shop here in St. Louis had a "professional" boot fitter in the shop when I bought my boots about 2 years ago. How much that really means I don't know but I feel like they fit well and I don't have any issues with pressure points. I feel like they were sufficiently tight then, I guess it was just an abnormal situation I was unlucky enough to get myself into. :/ If things don't seem to be progressing I'll definitely get it checked out but for now I'll just seem what time, rest, and elevation will do for me. Thanks


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah man, hope you get back on the board soon. It's not like your missing epic conditions though 

But yeah, proper fitting boots can only prevent so much. If you slam the right way, not much can help you....Just one of those things.


----------

